# Meursault vs The Omskivar



## Totodile (Feb 2, 2015)

[size=+2]*Meursault vs The Omskivar*[/size]



Meursault said:


> And an open challenge, I guess.
> 
> *Format:* 2 v 2 singles
> *Style:* switch
> ...


*Meursault's active squad*

 *Malmö* the female Ralts <Synchronize>
 *Shivers* the female Snorunt <Ice Body> @ Dawn Stone
 *Bastet* the female Meowth <Technician>
 *Refraction* the genderless Staryu <Natural Cure> @ Water Stone
 *Duke* the male Grimer <Sticky Hold> @ Lucky Egg
 *Georgia* the female Swablu <Natural Cure>
 *Delve* the female Gastly <Levitate> @ Petaya Berry
 *Berlin* the male Larvitar <Guts>
 *Bass* the male Munchlax <Pickup> @ Soothe Bell
 *Schwyz* the female Swirlix <Unburden> @ Whipped Dream


*The Omskivar's active squad*

 *Grockle* the male Lotad <Swift Swim>
 *Hephaestus* the male Torkoal <White Smoke>
 *Tyrell* the male Aron <Rock Head>
 *Buzzcomb* the female Vespiquen <Pressure> @ Expert Belt
 *Whoopi* the female Panpour <Gluttony> @ Water Stone
 *Rerun* the male Elekid <Static>
 *Iron Legs* the male Tyrogue <Guts>
 *Bronn* the male Chespin <Bulletproof>
 *Drogon* the male Tyrunt <Strong Jaw>
 *Marilyn* the male Gothita <Competitive>


To start:
-  The Omskivar sends out
- Meursault sends out and commands
- The Omskivar commands
- I ref


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 2, 2015)

Thanks for taking this Totodile!

Go forth, mighty Drogon!  Brave the cold to bring forth the dawn!


----------



## nastypass (Feb 2, 2015)

It's SWIRLIN' TIME, *SCHWYZ*.  

First off, go for a *Yawn*. If they protect, use *Cotton Guard*.  Then, use *Cotton Guard* if you didn't last turn. Otherwise, set up a *Calm Mind*. Finally, use *Calm Mind* if you didn't the previous turn, *Dazzling Gleam* if you did and Drogon is not protecting, and set up a *15% Substitute* if Drogon is Protecting.

*Yawn/Cotton Guard ~ Cotton Guard/Calm Mind ~ Calm Mind/Dazzling Gleam/Substitute (15%)*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 3, 2015)

Alright Drogon, I've got a plan, and here it is: we're going to try to drown out that Yawn.  Use *Hyper Voice* to be louder than it; your Speed is only 4 less than hers, which is _really close_, so if you close your eyes and focus on being loud, hopefully you should be able to stave off the drowsiness.  If you feel drowsy before you manage to get the attack off, use *Attract* instead.  Maybe she'll think it's cute when you're sleeping.  After that, if you're asleep, use *Snore*, and if you're not, here's the move.

If you're awake, that means the Yawn didn't work, which means the next move is Cotton Guard.  Your next move is *Fire Fang*; try to burn as much of the cotton as you can, but make sure the attack actually connects, because flinching is important.  On the last action, use *Stone Edge*.

*Hyper Voice/Attract~Snore/Fire Fang~Snore/Stone Edge*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 3, 2015)

*Round One*​
*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Catching snowflakes on her tongue.
Commands: Yawn/Cotton Guard ~ Cotton Guard/Calm Mind ~ Calm Mind/Dazzling Gleam/Substitute (15%)

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Raring to go.
Commands: Hyper Voice/Attract ~ Snore/Fire Fang ~ Snore/Stone Edge


The snow glows white on the mountain, not a footprint to be seen. But that soon changes as a pair of trainers make their way through the snow, led by a ref, all of them bundled in warm winter clothes. Soon they reach a hill, and though trees surround them, one can still catch sight of the further snow-covered reaches between the branches.

The battle begins with little fanfare: two Pokemon seldom seen in Asber previously now make their appearance. On one side, a Tyrunt flares his nostrils, pulling in the crisp chill. On the other, a Swirlix licks up snowflakes as they fall, clearly enjoying the atmosphere here. At their trainers’ commands, though, both focus themselves and size each other up.

Schwyz opens her mouth wide, yawning broadly as she makes herself looks as sweet and cute as possible … and then a roar blasts from Drogon’s maw, pummeling the fairy to the point that she squeaks in surprise and struggles to keep from skidding through the snow. When Drogon stops, he’s pleased with himself. Even if he does feel a tad like resting. Maybe he’ll just lie down here for a second …

Shaking herself to stop the ringing in her ears, Schwyz is pleased to see Drogon’s eyes slide shut, though he remains standing. Her little arms start to move, and soon she has a thick coat of cotton insulating her. She looks proudly at her work, noting in particular its similarities to the rising snow. Meanwhile, Drogon snorts loudly - very loudly, in a grating Snore.

Schwyz squeaks in protest at the noise. Still, she forces herself to Calm her Mind, closing her eyes and letting serene thoughts boost her mental abilities. Across from her, Drogon snorts again, but this time it’s a snort to wakefulness. He blinks, wondering why he dozed off all of a sudden, and notices his opponent being oddly calm. Deciding to change that, he rushes forward, reaching down without stopping to yank a strangely large rock out of the ground through the snow. Pulling his little arm back, he slams the rock into her, though its momentum is slowed considerably by the thick cotton. Nevertheless, it’s enough to leave a slight bruise, and Schwyz is jolted back to reality by the impact. Drogon grins at her discomfort as the round ends.


*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 80%
Energy: 91%
Status: Smarting a little. Def +3, SpA +1, SpD +1
Actions: Yawn ~ Cotton Guard ~ Calm Mind

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 100% 
Energy: 86%
Status: Eager to fight.
Actions: Hyper Voice ~ Snore ~ Stone Edge


*Arena Notes:*
- The snow continues to fall. On the ground, it’s 5 inches deep.

*Calculations:*
- Schwyz’s health: 100% - 7% (Hyper Voice) - 4% (Snore) - 9% (Stone Edge) = 80%
- Schwyz’s energy: 100% - 4% (Yawn) - 3% (Cotton Guard) - 2% (Calm Mind) = 91%
- Drogon’s health: 100%
- Drogon’s energy: 100% - 5% (Hyper Voice) - 4% (Snore) - 5% (Stone Edge) = 86%


*Other Notes:*
- Swirlix is literally one point faster than Tyrunt, so Yawn got off first. Because of this, there was just enough time for Schwyz to make Drogon a little sleepy before he hit her with Hyper Voice; Hyper Voice caused 1% less damage due to early drowsiness, but Yawn only inflicted light sleep due to the noise.
- Drogon woke up on the third action.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.
- I keep reading Drogon as Brogon, what

*Next Round:*
- The Omskivar commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 3, 2015)

_Awesome_ that totally worked.  Alright Drogon, let's try *Attract*ing them this time; if Schwyz Protects, use *Dragon Dance*.  If there's a Substitute up, use *Ancient Power*.

Second action, use *Fire Fang* like I said before and try to burn off some of that cotton.  If for whatever reason you can't reach Schwyz, up to and including Protect, use *Hone Claws*.  Third action, use *Fire Fang* if you didn't yet, otherwise use *Iron Tail*.  Unless they Protect, then use *Hone Claws*.

*Attract/Dragon Dance/Ancient Power~Fire Fang/Hone Claws~Fire Fang/Iron Tail/Hone Claws*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 3, 2015)

... yeeeesh, I forgot how stat boosts work it seems. Sorry there Schwyz, I thought that cotton would have been a lot thicker!

Now first things first: do not fall in love with dinosaurs. They might _look_ cute, depending on tastes, but really, who wants to date someone who went extinct in the wild thousands of millennia ago?  No, Schwyz, not us. Set up a *Safeguard* against his affections. From there, spam *Draining Kiss*.

*Safeguard ~ Draining Kiss ~ Draining Kiss*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 3, 2015)

*Round Two*​
*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 80%
Energy: 91%
Status: Smarting a little. Def +3, SpA +1, SpD +1.
Commands: Safeguard ~ Draining Kiss ~ Draining Kiss

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 100% 
Energy: 86%
Status: Eager to fight.
Commands: Attract/Dragon Dance/Ancient Power~Fire Fang/Hone Claws~Fire Fang/Iron Tail/Hone Claws

One would imagine that, what with the softly falling snow and the quiet scenery, this would be a perfect place for a romantic moment. Drogon certainly seems to think so, as he casts Schwyz a surprisingly charming smile and winks, puffing out his chest and generally looking handsome for a dinosaur. Schwyz, however, has already set up a shimmering green barrier that disrupts the effects of Attract. Realizing this. Drogon grumbles to himself about cheaters and considers what to do next.

Then Schwyz leans in and gives him a long, drawn-out smooch. Drogon’s eyes widen. Did it work after all? Maybe he’s still got it. He’s a little disoriented, though, thanks to the draining effects of the kiss. Schwyz pulls back, feeling somewhat refreshed from the stolen health. Then she squeaks in pain: Drogon, having decided that this is too confusing, has decided to just leap in and deal some good old-fashioned damage with flaming fangs. When he lets go, some of the cotton has burned away, a fact that Schwyz takes in with no small measure of dismay.

So she kisses him again. Drogon’s eye twitches as she leeches more of his health, and he pushes her away. Enough of this nonsense, he decides, and he swings his tail at her with glowing metallic energy. At this, she falls under the weight of the cold iron, making a Swirlix-shaped indentation in the rising snow. After a moment to recover from the shock, she gets up again. So that’s how he wants to play? Well, then, she’ll be happy to oblige.

*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 82%
Energy: 84%
Status: Wants to dish out some damage. Safeguarded (2 more actions). Def +2, SpA +1, SpD +1.
Actions: Safeguard ~ Draining Kiss ~ Draining Kiss

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 80% 
Energy: 73%
Status: Wants this does-she-or-doesn’t-she thing to stop.
Actions: Attract (failed) ~ Fire Fang ~ Iron Tail


*Arena Notes:*
- The snow continues to fall. On the ground, it’s 6 inches deep.

*Calculations:*
- Schwyz’s health: 80% + 7% (Draining Kiss) - 2% (Fire Fang) + 7% (Draining Kiss) - 10% (Iron Tail) = 82%
- Schwyz’s energy: 91% - 1% (Safeguard) - 2% (Draining Kiss) - 1% (Safeguard) - 2% (Draining Kiss) - 1% (Safeguard) = 84%
- Drogon’s health: 100% - 10% (Draining Kiss) - 10% (Draining Kiss) = 80%
- Drogon’s energy: 86% - 4% (Attract) - 3% (Fire Fang) - 6% (Iron Tail) = 73%

*Other Notes:*
- Fire Fang burned away some of the Cotton Guard.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Meursault commands
- The Omskivar commands


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 3, 2015)

10% damage on Draining Kiss should translate to 6% healing, if you're rounding down; I could be dumb and completely wrong, but generally everything is rounded down, isn't it?


----------



## 1. Luftballon (Feb 3, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> 10% damage on Draining Kiss should translate to 6% healing, if you're rounding down; I could be dumb and completely wrong, but generally everything is rounded down, isn't it?


draining kiss is 3/4 healing, so 7% for 10% even rounded down.


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 3, 2015)

Oh god I thought it said 2/3, I need to learn to read


----------



## nastypass (Feb 3, 2015)

Okay, you know what I have declared unacceptable, just now? That 10% hit from Iron Tail. Yeesh.  Set up another *Cotton Guard* to replace what was burnt by that Fire Fang, and then set up a *15% Substitute*. Finish off with another *Draining Kiss*, or a *Calm Mind* if he's protecting.

*Cotton Guard ~ Substitute (15%) ~ Draining Kiss/Calm Mind*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 4, 2015)

Note to self, stop trying to ASB on your cell phone ;>.>

Alright, so that Safeguard is annoying.  And that Cotton Guard is going to happen whether we like it or not.  So while they're beefing up, you are also going to beef up, using *Dragon Dance*.  Since you're a big scary dragon dinosaur, and since you've been doing _hella damage_ even though you were asleep, use *Roar* the second action to flinch away that Substitute.  Can't have any of that!  On the third action, Safeguard will be gone, so use Attract.

If for whatever reason the Substitute is active after all, use *Iron Head* to get rid of it.

*Dragon Dance~Roar~Attract/Iron Head*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 4, 2015)

*Round Three*​
*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 82%
Energy: 84%
Status: Wants to dish out some damage. Safeguarded (2 more actions). Def +2, SpA +1, SpD +1.
Commands: Cotton Guard ~ Substitute (15%) ~ Draining Kiss/Calm Mind

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 80% 
Energy: 73%
Status: Wants this does-she-or-doesn’t-she thing to stop.
Commands: Dragon Dance ~ Roar ~ Attract/Iron Head

Though indignant about the damage dealt by Drogon’s Iron Tail, Schwyz has to admit that having defensive cotton helped with that. Deciding she wouldn’t be going amiss in improving that further, she whips up another thick layer of cotton, increasing her transition into a living puffball … which she was already, but even more so. Drogon eyes this with contempt and a little envy — it’s probably great at keeping out the cold — before twirling about in a sudden dance, flexing his muscles as he channels the spirit of his ancestors. When he’s done, his limbs feel a little stronger, and his claws point a little sharper.

Schwyz doesn’t much like the look of that, even with her cottony armor. She decides to put together a construct made of cotton and snow, all the while heedless of the massive breath Drogon is taking in. When she's finished her work, she steps back to admire it,  A sudden roar makes her jump, and the scare isn’t helped by her Safeguard shield flickering out a second later. She lays there on the ground, stunned by the unexpected noise. What just happened? Where is she? What made that horrible sound?

Drogon nods to himself. Now that she's not doing anything for the moment, he's free to deal with her weird doll. His head shines with a silver light, and he slams right into the Substitute. Upon impact, it buckles under the metallic force, and snow goes flying everywhere. It manages to stay together, with a threadbare structure of cotton threads keeping it in roughly the same shape. Schwyz, still trying to calm herself, feels a pang of dismay, though she doesn't know why.

*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 63%
Energy: 71%
Status: Composing herself. Has a Substitute (3%). Def +5, SpA +1, SpD +1.
Actions: Cotton Guard ~ Substitute (15%) ~ flinch

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 80% 
Energy: 63%
Status: Wanting to rip the Substitute to shreds. Att +1, Spe +1.
Actions: Dragon Dance ~ Roar ~ Iron Head


*Arena Notes:*
- The snow continues to fall. On the ground, it’s 7 inches deep.

*Calculations:*
- Schwyz’s health: 78% - 15% (Substitute) = 63%
- Schwyz’s energy: 84% - 3% (Cotton Guard) - 1% (Safeguard) - 8% (Substitute) - 1% (Safeguard) = 71%
- Schwyz's Substitute: 15% - 12% (Iron Head) = 3%
- Drogon’s health: 80%
- Drogon’s energy: 73% - 2% (Dragon Dance) - 3% (Roar) - 5% (Iron Head) = 63%

*Other Notes:*
- As of the first action, Drogon outspeeds Schwyz (58 > 49).
- Roar caused Schwyz to flinch on the third action.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- The Omskivar commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 4, 2015)

Did the order of command change with Drogon's speed, or am I supposed to command first?


----------



## Totodile (Feb 4, 2015)

Fixed.


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 4, 2015)

Oh okay, thanks!

Drogon, things are looking up.  Let's hope they stay that way; use *Metal Sound*, then *Ancient Power* all the way.  If Metal Sound misses, use it again; if there's ever a Substitute, use Ancient Power instead, if Metal Sound never ends up working, use *Poison Fang* on the last action.  If there's any action where you can't hit Schwyz, barring Substitutes, use *Dragon Dance*.

We can do it!

*Metal Sound/Ancient Power/Dragon Dance~Metal Sound/Ancient Power/Dragon Dance~Ancient Power/Poison Fang/Dragon Dance*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 4, 2015)

Shouldn't Roar be -6 priority?


----------



## Totodile (Feb 4, 2015)

Yes it should. Fixed that too.

The Omskivar can redo his commands since this changes stuff.


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 5, 2015)

_crap_ I always forget something!

Okay Drogon, use Bite to get rid of that Substitute.  See if you can't throw it at Schwyz for a little extra damage.  Either way, get rid of it, then use Stone Edge.  If there's any Protect, use Hone Claws.

*Bite/Hone Claws~Bite/Stone Edge/Hone Claws~Bite/Stone Edge/Hone Claws*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 7, 2015)

Ha ha! Our opponent has miscalculated _twice!_ One Bite should only do _2_% to the sub! 

*Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Draining Kiss*

at least, I hope _I've_ done the math right on that...


----------



## Totodile (Feb 7, 2015)

*Round Four*​
*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 63%
Energy: 71%
Status: Composing herself. Has a Substitute (3%). Def +5, SpA +1, SpD +1.
Commands: Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Draining Kiss

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 80% 
Energy: 63%
Status: Wanting to rip the Substitute to shreds. Att +1, Spe +1.
Commands: Bite/Hone Claws ~ Bite/Stone Edge/Hone Claws ~ Bite/Stone Edge/Hone Claws

The tattered Substitute flutters in an icy breeze. Drogon, not liking the way it grins at him, lunges forward, fangs bared in preparation. Teeth rip into it ... but the thickness of the cotton impedes his destructive progress, and he comes away having only done minimal damage. Schwyz rolls her eyes at the display, but nevertheless she settles into the snow and clears her mind. Her mental faculties, previously shaken by the sudden Roar, rise to a level of enlightenment.

Drogon, not to be deterred, comes after the Substitute again. Once his gnashing jaws come away a second time, the construct is again little worse than a wear, though it literally hangs by a thread. Knowing that her protection won't last much longer, Schwyz concentrates her power: her fluffy body glows brightly, then flashes in a dazzling array of color.

Drogon’s eyes are seared, and he hisses as the afterimages pound into his brain. Reflexively, he lunges forward again, this time ripping the Substitute apart in a satisfactory shower of content with fangs that seem particularly sharp. Schwyz sticks her tongue out in distaste as she views the damage. Once the construct has vanishes, she jumps over and smooches him, pulling health into herself like a strangely adorable vacuum. Drogon’s arms flail around, and eventually he manages to push her off with a growl. What is with her and kissing?

*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 63%
Energy: 64%
Status: Considering the benefits of kissing. Def +5, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Actions: Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Draining Kiss

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 50% 
Energy: 51%
Status: Considering the drawbacks of kissing. Att +1, Spe +1.
Actions: Bite ~ Bite ~ Bite


*Arena Notes:*
- The snow continues to fall. On the ground, it’s 8 inches deep.

*Calculations:*
- Schwyz’s health: 63%
- Schwyz’s energy: 71% - 2% (Calm Mind) - 3% (Dazzling Gleam) - 2% (Draining Kiss) = 64%
- Schwyz's Substitute: 3% - 1% (Bite) - 1% (Bite) - 7% (Bite) = -6%
- Drogon’s health: 80% - 18% (Dazzling Gleam) - 12% (Draining Kiss) = 50%
- Drogon’s energy: 63% - 4% (Bite) - 4% (Bite) - 4% (Bite) = 51%

*Other Notes:*
- Drogon outspeeds Schwyz (58 > 49).
- Substitute isn’t affected by defensive stat changes. yes it is
- The third Bite was a critical hit.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Meursault commands
- The Omskivar commands


----------



## nastypass (Feb 7, 2015)

Totodile said:


> - Substitute isn’t affected by defensive stat changes.


baaah i'm like 80% sure that's not how it works in-game, and certainly isn't a reffing choice i would have made, but such is the price of my hubris in that post i suppose. oh well.

We have the clear advantage regardless, Schwyz! Keep up the pressure with more *Draining Kisses*. If Drogon puts up a substitute or double team, *Dazzling Gleam* until that's gone. If he protects, *Double Team* for 3 clones.

*Draining Kiss/Dazzling Gleam/Double Team (3 clone) x3*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 7, 2015)

Actually I looked again and you're right, stats do affect Substitutes. This affected the reffing obviously, so Meursault can redo their commands if they want.


----------



## nastypass (Feb 7, 2015)

I'll keep those commands.
EDIT: Just assume I'm using those commands regardless of how the reffing is edited.


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 7, 2015)

Was Strong Jaw taken into account?


----------



## Totodile (Feb 7, 2015)

It was. But Fairy's resistance to Dark was also taken into account.


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 7, 2015)

Oh _CRAP_ I am just dropping all the balls right now (in my defense I still haven't played Gen VI)

okayokayokay um well let's throw up a *Sandstorm*, there's nothing in the arena description that says it won't work.  *Attract* at long last, the repeated kissing should help you there somehow.  Probably.  Doesn't matter.  *Poison Fang* after that; if you can somehow tear off some cotton while biting, that would be awesome.  Or poison the cotton.  Something.

*Sandstorm~Attract~Poison Fang*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 8, 2015)

*Round Five*​
*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 63%
Energy: 64%
Status: Considering the benefits of kissing. Def +5, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Commands: Draining Kiss/Dazzling Gleam/Double Team (3 clone) x3

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 50% 
Energy: 51%
Status: Considering the drawbacks of kissing. Att +1, Spe +1.
Commands: Sandstorm ~ Attract ~ Poison Fang

Time to wear her down, Drogon thinks. With a little concentration, he locates the earth buried under the snow and pulls it up in a rush of grainy soil. Wind whips around as the dirt spins faster around them, blowing the snow everywhere in a rush of dirty white. Even the flakes falling from above can hardly be seen as the Sandstorm clears the hilltop, making it ever so slightly difficult for the trainers to see. Schwyz, less than pleased with this development, trudges her way through the sand to kiss her foe again. Though much of the dirt gets in the way, making her struggle not to cough, she manages to pull more health out of him before he shoves her away.

Drogon rubs his chin. As a dinosaur, this is rather difficult to do, but he manages. She wants to kiss? Then she’ll get a reason for kissing. He cracks a roguish grin, the sort of grin that speaks of the devil-may-care attitude of a bad boy just on the verge of being good. Schwyz stares in awe at this sudden change, wondering why he suddenly looks so devilishly handsome. She gazes at him, previous order forgotten, as is the sand that whips around her.

Excellent, Drogon thinks. Time to hit her some more. He leans in, baring his fangs, and bites down to inject Schwyz with an inner poison. As before, the cotton gets in the way, but the sharpness pulls some of it off, and it drifts off in the Sandstorm. Schwyz pays this no mind, mistaking the attack for a love bite. He must really like her! A little rough for her tastes, but if it makes him happy, that’s great.

*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 62%
Energy: 62%
Status: Swooning. Attracted (severe). Def +4, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Actions: Draining Kiss ~ attracted ~ attracted

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 40% 
Energy: 39%
Status: Spitting out the taste of cotton. Att +1, Spe +1.
Actions: Sandstorm ~ Attract ~ Poison Fang


*Arena Notes:*
- The snow continues to fall. On the ground, it’s been cleared for the moment.
- A sandstorm is raging (2 more actions).

*Calculations:*
- Schwyz’s health: 63% + 7% (Draining Kiss) - 2% (Sandstorm) - 2% (Sandstorm) - 2% (Poison Fang) - 2% (Sandstorm) = 62%
- Schwyz’s energy: 64% - 2% (Draining Kiss) = 62%
- Drogon’s health: 50% - 10% (Draining Kiss) = 40%
- Drogon’s energy: 51% - 4% (Sandstorm) - 4% (Attract) - 4% (Poison Fang) = 39%

*Other Notes:*
- Drogon outspeeds Schwyz (58 > 49).
- Poison Fang tore away some of the Cotton Guard.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- The Omskivar commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 12, 2015)

Alright we're not doing the greatest but we can keep on doing it

Drogon I want you to use Hone Claws twice and then Fire Fang, burn all the cotton you can.  If there's another Substitute up, use Iron Head instead until it's gone, and if there's a Protect, use Hone Claws.

*Hone Claws/Iron Head~Hone Claws/Iron Head~Fire Fang/Hone Claws/Iron Head*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 13, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> burn all the cotton you can


*enough*

Schwyz, I want you to get over this dino boy this instant. You two aren't even the same egg group! I'm sorry, but it just won't work. Look, he's even trying to burn up your beautiful cotton defenses _yet again!_ Why don't you just light a nice scented candle or some incense, and try to clear your head a bit.  Start off with *Aromatherapy*, and try to slow him back down with a *Cotton Spore*. Finish off by changing the weather to something a little more favorable with a *Rain Dance*. If you find yourself unable to can because he's just ~so hot~ or whatever, delay your commands.

*Aromatherapy ~ Cotton Spore/Aromatherapy ~ Rain Dance/Cotton Spore/Aromatherapy*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 16, 2015)

*Round Six*​
*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 62%
Energy: 62%
Status: Swooning. Attracted (severe). Def +4, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Commands: Aromatherapy ~ Cotton Spore/Aromatherapy ~ Rain Dance/Cotton Spore/Aromatherapy

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 40% 
Energy: 39%
Status: Spitting out the taste of cotton. Att +1, Spe +1.
Commands: Hone Claws/Iron Head ~ Hone Claws/Iron Head ~ Fire Fang/Hone Claws/Iron Head

The soil continues to buffet the battlers. Drogon, making sure he has Schywz’s attention, slowly rubs his claws together, making them grow sharper as he grins devilishly. For her part, Schwyz isn’t impressed. It’s a little creepy, actually. Why would acting like a serial killer be sexy? Even though he’s really cute, but still. Deciding to show him how flirting really goes, she releases a calming scent that lingers in the air around her. She breathes it in, letting it clear her mind and soothe her body, before it dissipates in the Sandstorm. When she opens her eyes, she stares in disbelief. Really? She was swooning over him? Lame.

Drogon grins, evilly this time. As before, he makes sure she can see the points of his claws get even sharper as he hones them with predatory precision. Schwyz shudders at the display, not liking the idea of him getting his claws into her. Better slow him down, then. A flurry of cotton spores float toward him, sticking to his scales and making him inappropriately fluffy. He looks down at the offending stuff, feeling some more dismay as the sandstorm around them dies down into an inoffensive layer of soil on the ground.

Schwyz is still up for some more action, though. She starts dipping and weaving in an intricate dance, calling upon the clouds above to grow ever thicker and precipitate. The clouds oblige … in the form of casting down great swaths of hail that pummel the battlers and the indignant trainers. The Swirlix just has enough time to bemoan the unintended result when she winces, as Drogon chomps down on her with fiery fangs with considerably more gusto than usual, burning away some more of her cotton. Then she winces again as the hailstones smack against her cotton-covered body. Drogon grins at her distress, even as a hailstone smacks him between the eyes.

*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 45%
Energy: 52%
Status: Starting to feel the cold. Def +3, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Actions: Aromatherapy ~ Cotton Spore ~ Rain Dance

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 38% 
Energy: 32%
Status: Feeling bitey. Att +3, Spe -1, Acc +2.
Actions: Hone Claws ~ Hone Claws ~ Fire Fang


*Arena Notes:*
- It is hailing (7 more actions).

*Calculations:*
- Schwyz’s health: 62% - 2% (Sandstorm) - 2% (Sandstorm) - 11% (Fire Fang) - 2% (Hail) = 45%
- Schwyz’s energy: 62% - 3% (Aromatherapy) - 2% (Cotton Spore) - 5% (Rain Dance) = 52%
- Drogon’s health: 40% - 2% (Hail) = 38%
- Drogon’s energy: 39% - 2% (Hone Claws) - 2% (Hone Claws) - 3% (Fire Fang) = 32%

*Other Notes:*
- As of the second action, Schwyz outspeeds Drogon (49 > 38).
- Due to the effects of the arena, Rain Dance became Hail.
- Fire Fang was a critical hit, and burned away some more of the Cotton Guard.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Meursault commands
- The Omskivar commands


----------



## nastypass (Feb 20, 2015)

_wow_ oops i forgot this til now my bad

Arright Schwyz, the first half of our victory is in sight. We're gonna dazzle the everloving _heck_ outta this dino kid today. The goal is to get off two Dazzling Gleams so he's in range for the hail to ko. If he Protects, Calm Mind instead. If you are able to attack on the third action and you've already landed two Dazzling Gleams, go for a Draining Kiss.

*Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind/Draining Kiss*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 23, 2015)

_screw_ it

*Poison Fangx3*

We're going out fighting Drogon


----------



## Totodile (Feb 23, 2015)

*Round Seven*​
*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 45%
Energy: 52%
Status: Starting to feel the cold. Def +3, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Commands: Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind ~ Dazzling Gleam/Calm Mind/Draining Kiss

*The Omskivar (Oo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 38% 
Energy: 32%
Status: Feeling bitey. Att +3, Spe -1, Acc +2.
Commands: Poison Fang x3

Even as hailstones bounce off the battlers’ heads, Schwyz concentrates. With a burst of sparkling light, she dazzles Drogon, enough that he has to blink a few times to regain his bearings. His lip curls in distaste. Now isn’t the time for subtlety, he decides. With a snarl of defiance, he sinks his teeth into her,  injecting a potent venom into her bloodstream. Relishing in her cry of pain, he stumbles back, hoping to get his bearings. Maybe he can get in a parting shot before—

Schwyz dazzles him again, without fanfare. Drogon’s eyes roll into the back of his head as the last of his strength leaves him, and he collapses into a scaly pile at her feet. His last conscious thought is that he really, really hates puffy things. When he grows up, he should outlaw them. Or something. As for Schwyz, she’s just relieved to have taken her opponent down, even though a throb of pain dims her mood as the poison works its way into her system.

*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 32%
Energy: 46%
Status: Shivering, but exultant. Badly poisoned (2% next round). Def +3, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Actions: Dazzling Gleam ~ Dazzling Gleam

*The Omskivar (Xo)*

Drogon (M) Strong Jaw
Health: 0% 
Energy: 28%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Poison Fang


*Arena Notes:*
- It is hailing (5 more actions).

*Calculations:*
- Schwyz’s health: 45% - 8% (Poison Fang) - 2% (Hail) - 2% (Hail) - 1% (bad poison) = 32%
- Schwyz’s energy: 52% - 3% (Dazzling Gleam) - 3% (Dazzling Gleam) = 46%
- Drogon’s health: 38% - 18% (Dazzling Gleam) - 2% (Hail) - 18% (Dazzling Gleam) = 0%
- Drogon’s energy: 32% - 4% (Poison Fang) = 28%

*Other Notes:*
- Schwyz outspeeds Drogon (49 > 38).
- Poison Fang badly poisoned Schwyz.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- The Omskivar sends out and commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 23, 2015)

Alrighty then, let's get Rerun out there!

You've got a sizable Speed advantage, so get in close and fire off a *Zap Cannon*.  Then, *Charge Beam* until you get the stat boost.  Then just keep *Thunderbolt*ing away.  I'm feeling uninspired.  If there's a Protect up, use *Meditate*.

*Zap Cannon/Meditate~Charge Beam/Meditate~Charge Beam/Thunderbolt/Meditate*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 23, 2015)

First things first: *Aromatherapy*, and *drop your Whipped Dream* on the same action to activate Unburden; I don't _think_ that should take an action on its own but if it does we can clip our last one and make that a combo.  Follow that up with a *Yawn*, and then kiss the baby to bed.

*Aromatherapy (drop item) ~ Yawn ~ Draining Kiss*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 24, 2015)

*Round Eight*​
*Meursault (Oo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 32%
Energy: 46%
Status: Shivering, but exultant. Badly poisoned (2% this round). Def +3, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Commands: Aromatherapy (drop item) ~ Yawn ~ Draining Kiss

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 100% 
Energy: 100%
Status: Ready to tussle.
Commands: Zap Cannon/Meditate ~ Charge Beam/Meditate ~ Charge Beam/Thunderbolt/Meditate

Schwyz only has a moment to enjoy her success before her next opponent is sent onto the field. Rerun takes in the situation, noting the puffy Swirlix, the hailstones bouncing all around, and the general signs of struggle that have scraped up the landscape here and there. Having received his first commands, the Elekid is eager to jump into the fray.

He darts in, forming a massive ball of electricity between his little claws. His arms shake a little as the ball grows, positively sizzling with electric charge, but he manages to chuck it in Schwyz’s direction. She only has time to widen her eyes, and then the Zap Cannon slams into her, sending her sprawling in an awkward heap. The currents wreak havoc on her nervous system, making her muscles spasm in strange and painful ways.

Shaking, she does her best to calm herself, releasing a familiar sweet scent that soothes her aches. Even the burning in her veins fades as the chemical works its magic. With a grunt, she gets up and considers her Whipped Dream, which lies nestled in her cottony shield. It hasn’t really helped much as far as she can tell, so she ditches it without further thought. Without the item burdening her, she feels much lighter, like she can keep up with her lightning-quick opponent.

In fact, she can get in another move right away! Her mouth opens wide, and she yawns widely, scrunching up her eyes to look as sleepy as possible. Rerun, though indignant that the effects of his awesome electricity were practically ignored, can’t help but be transfixed at the sight of sleepiness. A suggestion that he should do the same takes hold in his mind, but even as the specter of tiredness begins to weigh down on him, he focuses himself, resolving to get in some hits before he falls asleep. Another ball of electricity forms between his hands, although this one is much smaller. Volts of electricity leap around the ball in an undulating orbit, and as he fires the attack at his opponent, some of those volts are absorbed into his skin, fueling his inner charge.

Schwyz sags, just a little. She’s not sure how much more of this she can take, so she’d better replenish her health to be safe. As with Drogon before him, Rerun finds himself assaulted with a deep, strangely comfortable kiss, and it takes a moment for him to shake off the dizziness as some of his health siphons into her. With a grumble, he summons a bolt of lightning to strike her down, and he takes some pride when she doesn’t immediately get back up again. His eyes droop as she gets up, and he grins a little at the state of her. He can finish her off, no problem! He just thinks he’ll take a nap first, that’s all. Sleep sounds really good right now ...

*Meursault (Oo)*

Schwyz (F) Unburden
Health: 5%
Energy: 37%
Status: Ready to drop. Def +3, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Actions: Aromatherapy ~ Yawn ~ Draining Kiss

*The Omskivar (Xo)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 86% 
Energy: 86%
Status: Dreaming of being a storm god. Asleep (severe). SpA +1.
Actions: Zap Cannon ~ Charge Beam ~ Thunderbolt


*Arena Notes:*
- It is hailing (2 more actions).
- There is a Whipped Dream lying discarded on the ground nearby.

*Calculations:*
- Schwyz’s health: 32% - 13% (Zap Cannon) - 2% (Hail) - 4% (Charge Beam) - 2% (Hail) + 6% (Draining Kiss) - 10% (Thunderbolt) - 2% (Hail) = 5%
- Schwyz’s energy: 46% - 3% (Aromatherapy) - 4% (Yawn) - 2% (Draining Kiss) = 37%
- Rerun’s health: 100% - 2% (Hail) - 2% (Hail) - 8% (Draining Kiss) - 2% (Hail) = 86%
- Rerun’s energy: 100% - 7% (Zap Cannon) - 3% (Charge Beam) - 4% (Thunderbolt) = 86%

*Other Notes:*
- As of the first action, Schwyz outspeeds Rerun (98 > 95).
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Meursault commands
- The Omskivar commands


----------



## nastypass (Feb 25, 2015)

Look at him sleeping so cutely~ Pick your item back up (in case you dropping it before you faint means you don't get to evolve? idk) and let's Play Nice with the baby :) A lot

Light Screen if it wakes up and Protects, Safeguard if you already have a Light Screen up. You're gonna faint to Hail or Snore but that's fine. You did good, Schwyz.

*Play Nice/Light Screen ~ Play Nice/Light Screen ~ Play Nice/Light Screen/Safeguard*


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 25, 2015)

Yeah, you're gonna knock him out the first action so let's just *Snore* away.  If you wake up and she's still there, use *Covet* instead.

*Snore/Covetx3*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 25, 2015)

*Round Nine*​
*Meursault (Oo)*

Schwyz (F) Unburden
Health: 5%
Energy: 37%
Status: Ready to drop. Def +3, SpA +2, SpD +2.
Commands: Play Nice/Light Screen ~ Play Nice/Light Screen ~ Play Nice/Light Screen/Safeguard

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 86% 
Energy: 86%
Status: Dreaming of being a storm god. Asleep (severe). SpA +1.
Commands: Snore/Covet x3

Schwyz wobbles. She doesn’t think she can take much more of this, so she needs to go out with a bang. First things first, though: her sweet treat is calling for her to come and save it from the falling hail. She picks it up, spending some time tucking it back into her cotton covering, before preparing herself. She’ll have to compensate for the weight of the Whipped Dream again, but that shouldn’t be much of a problem, since that yellow guy is—

Rerun snores. Loudly. Schwyz tries not to shrink at the harsh sound, but it still wears her thin, and she forces herself to get in one last hurrah. She toddles over to him, putting on a goofy smile and playfully batting at his hands. Rerun smiles in his sleep, dreaming of fluffy things riding on unicorns.

An abnormally large hailstone clunks Schwyz on the head. Her eyes cross, and without fanfare she collapses, oblivious to the world as she slips off into unconsciousness. Cotton ruffles in a chilly breeze as Meursault regards his fainted fighter, considering who to send out next.

*Meursault (Xo)*
 @ Whipped Dream
Schwyz (F) Unburden / Sweet Veil
Health: 0%
Energy: 36%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Play Nice

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 84% 
Energy: 82%
Status: Playing in his dream. Asleep (severe). Att -1, SpA +1.
Actions: Snore


*Arena Notes:*
- It is hailing (1 more action).

*Calculations:*
- Schwyz’s health: 5% - 3% (Snore) - 2% (Hail) = 0%
- Schwyz’s energy: 37% - 1% (Play Nice) = 36%
- Rerun’s health: 86% - 2% (Hail) = 84%
- Rerun’s energy: 86% - 4% (Snore) = 82%

*Other Notes:*
- As of the first action, Rerun outspeeds Schwyz (95 > 49).
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Meursault sends out
- The Omskivar commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## nastypass (Feb 25, 2015)

Sending out Malmö; if any of you neglect the ö I shall be disappointed.


----------



## The Omskivar (Feb 25, 2015)

Electric types can't be paralyzed anymore and that's _amazing_ because you're going to *Snore* until you wake up, then *Thunder Wave* and throw up a *Light Screen* if you still have an action.  If by some miracle you're awake and you still have an action even after that, use *Thunderbolt*.  If there's a Protect or a Magic Coat then just delay it another action, it'll just waste their energy at that point.

*Snore/Thunder Wave~Snore/Light Screen/Thunder Wave~Snore/Light Screen/Thunderbolt*


----------



## nastypass (Feb 25, 2015)

Electrics being para immune is unfortunate, especially since you don't have Psycho Shift to get rid of it. You do have Trick Room though! We'll use that. Set up a Light Screen first, though, since Snore is a more immediate concern. On the third action, Calm Mind. If you notice him waking up that action, Taunt to prevent the TWave.

*Light Screen ~ Trick Room ~ Calm Mind/Taunt*


----------



## Totodile (Feb 25, 2015)

*Round Ten*​
*Meursault (xO)*

Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 100%
Energy: 100%
Status: Calmly surveying the scene.
Commands: Light Screen ~ Trick Room ~ Calm Mind/Taunt

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 84% 
Energy: 82%
Status: Playing in his dream. Asleep (severe). Att -1, SpA +1.
Commands: Snore/Thunder Wave ~ Snore/Light Screen/Thunder Wave ~ Snore/Light Screen/Thunderbolt

In a flash of light, Schwyz is replaced by a short humanoid, who considers the sleeping Elekid. Malmö tsks in disapproval at the sight. Is that any way to act in battle? How inconsiderate. The least he could do is acknowledge her presence. She immediately regrets thinking such a thing, though, when Rerun snores loudly, imagining a roller coaster roaring across his dreamscape. When the sound abruptly cuts off into a snort, Malmö flattens her ruffled hair with a huff. This won’t do at all, she thinks. With a thought, she calls forth a thin, shimmering wall of energy, one that distorts the view of her opponent just a little. That should deal with him, she decides, devoting some of her attention to keeping the Light Screen up. Above, the hail slows, then stops altogether, allowing an ordinary snowfall to descend on the scene once again.

Rerun’s roller coaster makes a sharp turn, and he snores in time with the happy screams of his imaginary companions. The sound is somewhat filtered through the Light Screen, and Malmö’s ears are only mildly offended as a result. Still, she should clearly be the one to lead the dance in this battle. Her mind expands to accommodate the nature of the battlefield, showing her the nature of every falling snowflake, every hair rustling on Rerun’s head. Then, she _twists _it, and everything on the field takes on an eerie quality of not moving quite the way it’s supposed to. The snowfall, which had been thick but gentle, suddenly starts to come down in a rush, quickly blanketing the ground in white.

Malmö waves an arm experimentally, and shows only mild surprise when it whips back and forth with uncanny speed. Not wasting any time, she closes her eyes and focuses her mind, sharpening her mental abilities. As if from a distance, another Snore drifts into her awareness, but it’s little more than an annoyance. She opens her eyes, ready to make her next move, watching as the Elekid starts to stir.

*Meursault (xO)*

Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 88%
Energy: 91%
Status: Cool and collected. Shielded by Light Screen (3 more actions). SpA +1, SpD +1.
Actions: Light Screen ~ Trick Room ~ Calm Mind

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 82% 
Energy: 70%
Status: Stirring. Asleep (light). Att -1, SpA +1.
Actions: Snore ~ Snore ~ Snore


*Arena Notes:*
- The snow is falling again. On the ground, it’s 2 inches deep.
- Trick Room is in effect (8 more actions).

*Calculations:*
- Malmö’s health: 100% - 5% (Snore) - 2% (Hail) - 3% (Snore) - 2% (Snore) = 88%
- Malmö‘s energy: 100% - 1% (Light Screen) - 4% (Trick Room) - 1% (Light Screen) - 2% (Calm Mind) - 1% (Light Screen) = 91%
- Rerun’s health: 84% - 2% (Hail) = 82%
- Rerun’s energy: 82% - 4% (Snore) - 4% (Snore) - 4% (Snore) = 70%

*Other Notes:*
- As of the second action, Malmö outspeeds Rerun (40 < 95).
- I ref sleep as having a 50% chance every action of moving down a level from the start, and the sleep doesn’t exceed 5 actions in any case. Snore increases the chance of lightening sleep, since people do get woken up by the sound of their own snoring.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- The Omskivar commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 11, 2015)

*Snore* until you're awake, then *Thunderpunch* the whole way.  If there's a Protect going on, use *Feint*.

*Snore/Thunderpunch/Feint x3*


----------



## nastypass (Mar 11, 2015)

As long as the bab is sleeping, use Dream Eater; target health the first time and then to for energy after that. If he wakes up, swaddle him up with a Telekinesis, and send him straight back to his crib with a Hypnosis. Try to hold him over a deeper patch of snow, so that he's less likely to be disturbed when Telekinesis drops him.

*Dream Eater/Telekinesis ~ Dream Eater/Telekinesis/Hypnosis x2*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 11, 2015)

*Round Eleven*​
*Meursault (xO)*

Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 88%
Energy: 91%
Status: Cool and collected. Protected by Light Screen (3 more actions). SpA +1, SpD +1.
Commands: Dream Eater/Telekinesis ~ Dream Eater/Telekinesis/Hypnosis x2

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 82% 
Energy: 70%
Status: Stirring. Asleep (light). Att -1, SpA +1.
Commands: Snore/Thunderpunch/Feint x3

As the snow drifts gently down, Malmö makes her move. Reaching out with her mind, she peeks in on Rerun’s dream, in which he has sprouted wings and is chucking lightning bolts at everyone. It’s pretty rude of him, she thinks, so she takes that dream and confiscates it, pulling it right out of his mind. The fact that she absorbs some of the dream is just a side bonus, of course. Just as she’s finished, Rerun unleashes a sudden snort and jerks to wakefulness. He looks around, wondering how long he’s been out, before his eyes settle on Malmö, who acts on a bizarre urge to wave. Not amused by her trickery, he slogs forward through the bizarre Trick Room effect, fist crackling with energy, and punches her. His desire for vengeance is apparent, as he uses enough force to make her head spin. When he pulls back, he looks pretty proud of himself.

Malmö rubs her head, wincing. She decides to make it easier to get payback on him, and practically rips him off the ground with her psychic powers, making him float in the air at an awkward angle. Grumbling, Rerun flails his arms around, swimming through the air to better reach his opponent. When he gets close enough, he socks her in the gut with another crackling fist. While it’s not enough to send her reeling like last time, she nevertheless doesn’t appreciate the gesture.

So, in response, she stares into his eyes, implanting an insidious suggestion of sleep. Rerun resists at first, having just woken up, but before long he succumbs to the urge, slipping into a deep slumber once more. He lets out a Snore that makes the snowflakes in front of him flutter, though to Malmö it’s little more than an annoyance. Around her, the thin protection of Light Screen flickers and dies, leaving her on her own.

*Meursault (xO)*

Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 70%
Energy: 80%
Status: Starting to get frazzled. SpA +1, SpD +1.
Actions: Dream Eater (health) ~ Telekinesis ~ Hypnosis

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 69% 
Energy: 63%
Status: Waving his arms as if flying. Asleep (moderate). Telekinesis’d (2 more actions). Att -1, SpA +1.
Actions: Thunder Punch ~ Thunder Punch ~ Snore


*Arena Notes:*
- The snow is falling. On the ground, it’s 3 inches deep.
- Trick Room is in effect (5 more actions).

*Calculations:*
- Malmö’s health: 88% + 6% (Dream Eater) - 12% (Thunder Punch) - 8% (Thunder Punch) - 2% (Snore) = 70%
- Malmö‘s energy: 91% - 4% (Dream Eater) - 1% (Light Screen) - 3% (Telekinesis) - 1% (Light Screen) - 1% (Hypnosis) - 1% (Light Screen) = 80%
- Rerun’s health: 82% - 13% (Dream Eater) = 69%
- Rerun’s energy: 70% - 3% (Thunder Punch) - 4% (Thunder Punch) - 4% (Snore) = 63%

*Other Notes:*
- Malmö outspeeds Rerun (40 < 95).
- On the first action, Thunder Punch was a critical hit.
- On the second action, Thunder Punch cost slightly more energy due to Telekinesis.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- Meursault commands
- The Omskivar commands


----------



## nastypass (Mar 11, 2015)

aaaaaaaaa what i meant to put a x2 in there what the hell phone... i mean, the post pretty heavily implied there was meant to be a third command in there? can i edit that in? :c


----------



## Totodile (Mar 12, 2015)

Okay, yeah, that makes more sense. Reffing is edited.


----------



## nastypass (Mar 12, 2015)

Thank you so much. :')

As for you Malmö, it's time to let it rip. You liked the taste of that dream right? Surely there must be more where that came from! Keep on eating the baby's dreams for health while he's asleep, and switch to Psychic if he wakes up. If he's protecting, Calm Mind instead. Oh, and while you're at it, try to have Telekinesis let him down _gently_ on a less snowy patch so we don't startle him awake. This isn't much of a priority, so if you can't multitask this it's fine.

*Dream Eater/Psychic/Calm Mind x3*


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 23, 2015)

Isn't Hypnosis in that category of moves that aren't as potent if used repeatedly?  Like Taunt or Attract?  If so I feel like Rerun's sleep shouldn't be "severe"


----------



## nastypass (Mar 23, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> Isn't Hypnosis in that category of moves that aren't as potent if used repeatedly?  Like Taunt or Attract?  If so I feel like Rerun's sleep shouldn't be "severe"


Rerun was hit by Yawn before, not Hypnosis... Either way I would think it /more/ effective, since he's still drowsy after waking up.


----------



## Totodile (Mar 24, 2015)

The Omskivar said:


> Isn't Hypnosis in that category of moves that aren't as potent if used repeatedly?  Like Taunt or Attract?  If so I feel like Rerun's sleep shouldn't be "severe"





Meursault said:


> Rerun was hit by Yawn before, not Hypnosis... Either way I would think it /more/ effective, since he's still drowsy after waking up.


I'd imagine that, having been forced to have a rest out of nowhere, a Pokemon that gets put to sleep a second time will be not as susceptible to it, regardless of the method used to do so. What with being able to take extreme power naps that last a set amount of time, and all that. So the sleep severity should probably be moderate.


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 26, 2015)

welp there's really not much we can do here, and there's nothing Sleep Talk could roll that will really help us out--so we may as well *Snore* and hope for flinching.  Plus, that should help wake you up faster--if you're awake, use *Light Screen* if it's the second action (_somehow_) and any other action just wail on him with a *Thunder*, hax be damned

If for some reason, whatever reason, you're awake on the first action (*frantically offers cod to the RNG*), Light Screen then and Thunder from there.

*Snore/Light Screen~Snore/Light Screen/Thunder~Snore/Light Screen/Thunder*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 28, 2015)

*Round Twelve*​
*Meursault (xO)*

Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 70%
Energy: 80%
Status: Starting to get frazzled. SpA +1, SpD +1.
Commands: Dream Eater/Psychic/Calm Mind x3

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 69% 
Energy: 63%
Status: Waving his arms as if flying. Asleep (moderate). Telekinesis’d (2 more actions). Att -1, SpA +1.
Commands: Snore/Light Screen~Snore/Light Screen/Thunder~Snore/Light Screen/Thunder

Liking the idea of staying ahead, Malmö decides to peek into Rerun’s mind again. He seems to be … reenacting the scene from Titanic? With a Gardevoir, because that’s not creepy at all. Clearly he needs exposure to someone with taste. She envelopes the dream, pulls it free, and takes it into herself, sighing as some of her health is restored. Then she winces: Rerun, apparently noticing his sudden lack of dream, pulls in deeply from the air as he snores. Without the Light Screen, the noise is more than a little annoying, and it grates on her ears like teeth on a chalkboard.

It’s not enough to deter her, though, and she once again looks into his dreams. The Titanic thing has been replaced by a generic baseball scene, in which Rerun is the batting team, the defensive team, and the entire audience. Not quite comfortable with the reruns of Rerun, Malmö seizes this dream and, as before, consumes it. Withdrawing, she readjusts to the real world for a moment, then huffs in annoyance when the Elekid snores again. Really, she thinks, he should cut that out. Unfortunately for her, she gets her wish: though she gently sets him down as the Telekinesis wears off, it’s not enough to keep him from snorting awake. He looks around, then down at the imprint he’s making in the snow, clearly not happy about being put to sleep again.

Malmö sighs to herself. Well, no point in being subtle now. She grabs him in her telekinesis, ignoring his struggles to free himself, and slams him into the ground, hard. Even with the snow on the ground, the blow still hurts enough to make Rerun cry out in pain. When it’s over and she lets go, he fumes. How dare she just throw him around like a rag doll! Never mind that he doesn’t know what a rag doll is. Lifting his hands dramatically to the sky, he reaches into the heart of the clouds above, calling upon an electrical reaction within that quickly intensifies to a point almost out of control. Seizing it with but a thought, he _hurls_ it down to strike Malmö, who gasps as the electricity surges through her body. When it fades, and her vision is no longer swimming, she fixes Rerun with a glare. He smirks back, even as the bruises on his body begin to make themselves known.

*Meursault (xO)*

Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 59%
Energy: 68%
Status: Plotting her revenge. SpA +1, SpD +1.
Actions: Dream Eater ~ Dream Eater ~ Psychic

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 31% 
Energy: 48%
Status: Feeling like a thunder god. Att -1, SpA +1.
Actions: Snore ~ Snore ~ Thunder


*Arena Notes:*
- The snow is falling. On the ground, it’s 4 inches deep.
- Trick Room is in effect (2 more actions).

*Calculations:*
- Malmö’s health: 70% + 6% (Dream Eater) - 5% (Snore) + 6% (Dream Eater) - 5% (Snore) - 13% (Thunder) = 59%
- Malmö‘s energy: 80% - 4% (Dream Eater) - 4% (Dream Eater) - 4% (Psychic) = 68%
- Rerun’s health: 69% - 13% (Dream Eater) - 13% (Dream Eater) - 12% (Psychic) = 31%
- Rerun’s energy: 63% - 4% (Snore) - 4% (Snore) - 7% (Thunder) = 48%

*Other Notes:*
- Malmö outspeeds Rerun (40 < 95).
- Rerun woke up at the end of the second action.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Next Round:*
- The Omskivar commands
- Meursault commands


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 28, 2015)

fffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuck

well Rerun we had a decent battle (although you slept through half of it) and we might as well go out in a blaze of glory.  Keep *Thunder*ing away, if there's a Protect up then you should throw up a *Light Screen*.  On the last action, you'll be back on top of the speed tier, so get reeeeeeeal close and use *Zap Cannon*.  If there's a Protect up at any time and you already have a Light Screen, then...shit I dunno, use *Charge Beam* on the snow, try to melt a little watery path to Malmö if you can to make electricity conduct gooder but really we just want to hope for that Special Attack boost (which comes from using the move, not actually hitting the opponent, iirc)  Do the Light Screen/Charge Beam option also if Malmö disappears to somewhere that isn't behind a Substitute.


*Thunder/Light Screen~Thunder/Light Screen/Charge Beam~Zap Cannon/Light Screen/Charge Beam*


----------



## nastypass (Mar 28, 2015)

Time to bring down the hammer. :3

*Psychic ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Body Slam*


----------



## Totodile (Mar 28, 2015)

*Round Thirteen*​
*Meursault (xO)*

Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 59%
Energy: 68%
Status: Plotting her revenge. SpA +1, SpD +1.
Commands: Psychic ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Body Slam

*The Omskivar (xO)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 31% 
Energy: 48%
Status: Feeling like a thunder god. Att -1, SpA +1.
Commands: Thunder/Light Screen~Thunder/Light Screen/Charge Beam~Zap Cannon/Light Screen/Charge Beam

At the start of the next round, Malmö presses her offensive. Her hands lift dramatically as she grabs Rerun again, and once again he expresses his displeasure through waving his arms. She lifts him into the air, making sure he gets a faceful of snowflakes, and bashes him into the snow-covered ground. She watches him as he lies there, struggling to get his breath back. When he finally returns to his feet, a little shakily, his expression is thunderous. Literally so: he reaches up, up, up into the clouds, calling upon the forces of nature to punish this chick once and for all. The clouds respond, and a massive bolt of lightning shoots groundward, slamming into Malmö with enough force to knock her down. She shrieks as the electricity wreaks havoc on her muscles, making her twitch uncontrollably.

Struggling to regain control of her limbs, Malmö manages to right herself. She takes a deep breath, focuses deeply, and lets loose a dazzling array of light and colors that shine aggressively in Rerun’s face. The light goes right into his eyes, searing his nerves and making him howl in rage as much as in pain. Furious, he reaches into the heavens and calls forth another mighty bolt of retribution … and it slams into the ground about a foot from Malmö, vaporizing the snow in a puff of oxygen. He breathes heavily, struggling to stay awake. Even his socket horn things are drooping. Just a little longer, he thinks. Pull through this, somehow … Suddenly, with a snap, the world rights itself, and the snow resumes its leisurely descent. The trainers, a little relieved at the natural order returning, remain nevertheless alert for whatever happens next.

Rerun waves an arm experimentally, and is delighted when it moves at its usual speed. He darts forward, then prepares himself, creating between his hands a ball of electricity that quickly becomes massive in size. Though he shakes from the effort of keeping it together, he nevertheless is able to awkwardly chuck it, which is takes focus in and of itself. The attack hits Malmö right in the chest, frying every last nerve to the point that she can only mewl in pain. Hours seem to pass for her, but it’s really only a few seconds before she collapses, twitching.

Rerun watches, cautiously. Did he do it? It was powerful, but he didn’t think it was _that_ powerful. On a whim, he pokes her, then skips back. She doesn’t react. He must have done it, then! Best Elekid ever! He looks up into the snow, laughing as the flakes settle on his nose. He can already feel that much closer to being an Electabuzz; maybe his storm god dreams will come true after all! Wiping his forehead, he takes a moment to feel relief that it’s over … and then he freezes at the sound of something stirring. With creeping dread, he watches as Malmö groggily, achily gets up again. Every one of her movements is as stiff as a board, like she’s being controlled by a particularly bad puppeteer. Standing, she wobbles, taking pained steps forward, and, in a sudden motion, throws herself forward. It’s more like falling, really, but her whole weight is behind it, and it’s enough to make Rerun squeak as she slams him into the ground.

There’s a few seconds of silence. Malmö backs away with a gait like a zombie’s, and the ref examines the unmoving Elekid. After a moment, she signals that Rerun is down and out, much to Meursault’s delight. Malmö stares into space, eyes flickering between the trees, even as she’s recalled and the chilly trainers make their way back to shelter. All around, the snow continues to fall, eliminating their tracks with gentle flurries as the light grows colder and dim.

*Meursault (xO)*

Malmö (F) Synchronize
Health: 31%
Energy: 56%
Status: Too sore to celebrate. Paralyzed (severe). SpA +1, SpD +1.
Actions: Psychic ~ Dazzling Gleam ~ Body Slam

*The Omskivar (xX)*

Rerun (M) Static
Health: 0% 
Energy: 27%
Status: Knocked out!
Actions: Thunder ~ Thunder (missed) ~ Zap Cannon


*Arena Notes:*
- The snow is falling. On the ground, it’s 5 inches deep.

*Calculations:*
- Malmö’s health: 59% - 13% (Thunder) - 15% (Zap Cannon) = 31%
- Malmö‘s energy: 68% - 4% (Psychic) - 3% (Dazzling Gleam) - 5% (Body Slam) = 56%
- Rerun’s health: 31% - 12% (Psychic) - 15% (Dazzling Gleam) - 8% (Body Slam) = 0%
- Rerun’s energy: 48% - 7% (Thunder) - 7% (Thunder) - 7% (Zap Cannon) = 27%

*Other Notes:*
- As of the third action, Rerun outspeeds Malmö (95 > 40).
- On the first action, Thunder paralyzed Malmö.
- Dazzling Gleam was a critical hit (perfect 1!).
- The second Thunder missed.
- Questions or concerns? Let me know.

*Prizes:*
- Nice going, guys! Thanks for your patience with the bumps here and there.
- Meursault earns $16. Schwyz and Malmö each get 2 exp and happiness, and Schwyz can evolve.
- The Omsivar earns $8. Rerun gets 2 exp and happiness, and Drogon gets 1 exp and happiness.
- I get $10.


----------



## The Omskivar (Mar 28, 2015)

Good game, Meursault!  Thanks for reffing, Totodile!


----------



## nastypass (Mar 29, 2015)

YEAH GIVE HIM THE PILEDRIVER good game Omski! draining moves op, pls never nerf


----------

